# Sand substrate and plants



## AndiH (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi all, while I have had plants, they have never thrived (except for my anubias) and I need some advice on improving condition as well as further suitable plants, if any exist.

I have a 29g tank with 9 corys and some White Mountain minnows as well as a betta splendens, and 2 Ancistrus. For the sake of the corys it has a play sand substrate. Currently in the tank I have an anubias, type unknown but has long spear-shaped leaves. I also have a stem plant I impulsively bought at Walmart (only because they were unpacking the plants when I passed by) There are 2 pieces of driftwood, one with the anubias on it. In another tank I have a bunch of plants of basically unknown types, survivors of previous attempts and 2 new ones from Walmart bought at the same time as the stem plant. I know some are probably Java ferns and the new ones are swords of some types.

ATM I have just the bulb that came with the tank and hood, but I do have a Coralife Floramax coming. My intention is a low-tech tank using well water. I am willing to fertilize, but I'd rather add fish than to fertalize a bunch. For filtraion I have 60g worth of sponge filters (threw 2 in when I tore down another tank) The fish all like temp to a max of approx 73, I keep it at 71. I use well water which runs on the hard side. PH generally is around 7.5.

I am anticipating terracing a section along the back, but I have to figure the embankment structure out. I'm not sure what type of substrate I'll put in that, but since I'm on a budget it will probably be pea gravel.

Okay enough background info. My question is: How can I improve the condition of current plants if I put them in the 29g and are there plants that like sand substrate and low-light conditions? 

Sorry for the long long post, but thanks for reading it.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

The best thing you can do right now to understand what your plants need is to read this article:

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/basics/pages/index.html

There are "Direct Links" at the bottom (green lettering) that will guide you through a basic intro to planted tanks.


----------



## ValorG (Dec 23, 2007)

Sand is inert so there are no nutrients in there. For a low light setup these are 2 options you can do.

1. Put root tabs under where plants are/will be.

2. Put mineralized top soil or organic potting soil in a bottom layer capped with sand.


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

or just add ferts to the water column

~$20-$30 for a lifetime supply for a low light, 30gal tank

your plants will grow just fine in pure sand with very light addition of ferts because you have slow growers...you should probably add some DIY CO2 as well just to help out

using pure sand is perfectly fine...you can even grow hightech/light plants with it with ferts and CO2


----------

